# Hoja de datos de un capacitor



## Guest (Abr 19, 2009)

hola, disculpen la pregunta a lo mejor es muy tonta pero lo que pasa es que no encuentro nada de información en internet
queria saber si existen hoja de datos de los capacitores, por ejemplo la hoja de datos de un capacitor de 470 microfaradios x 25 volt ,,, no se donde conseguirla si alguien es tan amable de ayudarme muchas gracias


----------



## Chico3001 (Abr 19, 2009)

Si existen, pero te asombrarias con la variedad disponible solo para capacitores electroliticos.... 

Puedes accesar a algunos fabricantes desde la wiki del foro 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/wiki/tabla_fabricantes#pasivos_resistencias_capacitores_etc


Este podria ser un ejemplo de lo que pides... ya que para encontrar el exacto necesitamos saber muchas caracteristicas que luego no aparecen en los encapsulados

http://www.chemi-con.co.jp/e/catalog/pdf/al-e/al-sepa-e/002-cp/al-psf-e-080829.pdf


----------



## Guest (Abr 19, 2009)

uh que lio ! 
entonces como selecciono el capacitor adecuado para una fuente?
tengo un transformadorr de 12+12 volt y 500mA con un puente de diodos 1N4007
 y que capacitor le pongo despues de los diodos ?


----------



## Chico3001 (Abr 19, 2009)

Para una fuente no importa mucho el tipo... uno de uso general es mas que suficiente.... 

Importaria si la aplicacion fuera de audio, o de alta frecuencia o algo mas especial como amplificador de precision... pero igual en los sitios de los fabricantes hay notas de aplicacion que te recomiendan que serie escoger para que usos, solo que por experiencia personal en las tiendas de electronica no tienen ni idea de los tipos .... llegas pidiendole un capacitor con baja ESR y se quedan preguntandose si les estas hablando en aleman o japones...


----------



## Guest (Abr 19, 2009)

gracias por las respuestas chico pero me decis de cuantos volt y la capacidad que tengo que poner ? como la calculo ? gracias


----------



## mcrven (Abr 19, 2009)

pilar cuesta dijo:
			
		

> gracias por las respuestas chico pero me decis de cuantos volt y la capacidad que tengo que poner ? como la calculo ? gracias



Amiga Pilar, se ha determinado que, en fuentes lineales, se colocan 2000 µF por cada amper de capacidar de la fuente. O sea, para los 500 mA de tu transformador, será suficiente con 1000 µF. Si le pones 2000 µF mejor y, nadie se va a molestar por eso.

En cuanto al voltaje, si tienes puente 4 diodos, serán 24V * 1,41 = 34V aprox. Deberás usar un Cap de 40~50V. Si pretendes utilizar 2 diodos y la toma central, la tensión será de aprox. 15 V, en este caso, el Cap prodrá ser de 25V.

Saludos:


----------



## Guest (Abr 20, 2009)

muchas gracias por la respuesta mcrven ! pero  a los 34 volt no tengo que descontarle la caida de los diodos ?


----------



## mcrven (Abr 20, 2009)

Pilar, en esa cuenta ya está descontada la caída de tensión de los diodos. Esa va a ser la tensión sobre el capacitor, bajo carga, en vacío puede ser mayor.

Saludos:


----------

